
Medieval songs reflect humor in amorous courtships, Stanford scholar finds - tintinnabula
http://news.stanford.edu/2016/08/31/medieval-songs-reflect-humor-amorous-courtships/
======
cpr
News flash: medieval people could be humorous.

Man, makes you realize just how negatively the so-called enlightenment era
(self-named as an implicit critique of previous eras) slandered the so-called
dark ages, even in naming.

~~~
angersock
Every generation thinks that it has invented sex.

This has been true as long as there have been generations.

------
riffraff
Given the ton of existing humorous medieval literature which is filled with
sexual innuendos and so on, the title seems really dumb.

But the article is actually about publishing a collection of humorous love
songs.

The author should have used something like "Stanford scholar collects medieval
songs which reflect humor in amorous courtship", I'm pretty sure we didn't
just find out now.

~~~
solipsism
"Stanford scholar translates humorous medieval love songs to English" seems to
be the real story.

------
kbenson
Hmm, I wish the article actually explained the humor in amorous courtships. It
explains instances of humor, with examples, and _very_ lightly covers
courtship, but in no way explains how they combine. I'm not even sure the
title is accurate, going by the article.

------
Phithagoras
Sourcebook here
[http://sourcebooks.fordham.edu/halsall/sbook.asp](http://sourcebooks.fordham.edu/halsall/sbook.asp)

